# Inside the Great Outdoors radio 8/10



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

This Sunday, 8/10, I will in-studio co-hosting with Chris McKimm of "Brewkettle" fame. Chris is a member here on OGF and is fishing the Hawgfest again this year. Hawgfest will be a big topic of conversation for the show and we may make a few "interesting" announcements!  If you'd like to call in and talk Hawgfest, make predictions, talk smack, brag about where you finished last year, talk lure selection, whatever, give us a call!

216-901-0945 and there is a toll free number we'll announce on the show.

If you can't get 1420AM WHK on your radio, listen on-line! Click on the "Inside the Great Outdoors" banner in the right hand margin or go to www.insidethegreatoutdoors.com and look for the link and phone numbers.

We hope to hear from you!


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

what time will this be going on carl? I have someone i want to pick on


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Sunday 8-10 am and I think it replays at 10 or 11 in the evenng.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

George, Sun. am from 8am to 10am live show then from 11pm to 1am rerun...


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

awesome- perfect timing. Ill be listening to it online tomorrow am


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

The Times-Reporter
Posted Jun 06, 2008 @ 12:00 AM

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Derrick Castello of Uhrichsville has learned that you can depend on the kindness of strangers.

As many T-R readers might recall, Castello is the young man who purchased a house at Uhrichsville last year, only to discover that the attic was infested with between 300 and 500 bats. Because of the bats, the house was unlivable. Castello had no choice but to have it torn down after paying $34,000 for the property.

Lisa Porter of New Philadelphia read of Castello&#8217;s plight and decided to help. She established an account for Castello at a local bank, and area residents responded. As of May 28, donations totaled more than $5,700.

Castello is using the money for a down-payment on another house. (Incidentally, an inspection of this house showed that it is bat-free.)

&#8220;We feel really blessed,&#8221; Castello&#8217;s mother, Kim Castello-Watson, told The T-R. &#8220;I haven&#8217;t seen my son smile this much in over a year.&#8221;

We love a feel-good story, and this is certainly one of them. We&#8217;re proud that our readers were so generous in helping out a local man who had gotten a bad break. Porter and all those who donated to the fund deserve our applause.

We hope Castello enjoys his new home. After all he&#8217;s gone through in the past year, he deserves it.


Called the show today and enjoyed it. This is the story of the guy I was talking about. Can't wait to try some of Chris's Hogfest Lager! Great show,call in guys I know I will again to talk some smack!


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

what did we miss rex- i wasnt able to log onto it here at work- it was blocked from us


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for calling in Rex! Bats were a hot topic! 

And thanks to all the others who called in and listened. This bottle has root beer in it, but the good stuff is under construction!


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

bats were a hot topic?? I thought it was about the HF?  

Uh oh- is team ogf teaming up with brewkettle for some lager,brew and ale this year? Could get interesting  Carl, make sure you get everyone drunk including het,gary and the rest of the posse so they miss the launch and let someone else catch fish this year


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

If you missed it, there is a taped re-broadcast from 11PM til 1AM tonight. I may tune in to hear how nervous I sounded! LOL. First time ever in the "big chair" of the show. Thank goodness for Jay calling in from Columbus, Chris McKimm (Brewkettle) and the station engineer (Nick) for keeping things moving. 

Was a good kickoff to the hawgfest home stretch. This is going to be a BLAST!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Carl I was nervous about calling in but it was like talking to buddies. You did good,should do it more often.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

You did a great job Carl!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Good show this morning, Carl. You and Chris sounded like you'd been doing it for years.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks guys. Chris and Jay kept it going... THANK GOODNESS!

We covered A LOT of topics George. Bats were just one... I had a cool 20,000 bat experience last week and Chris has a few less than that living under his cedar siding, then Rex called in with his "bat" story. LOL. 

We also covered Hawgfest, perch fishing, dog training, goose and teal season dates, some wild weather stories, brew festivals, fishing superstitions... Both Chis and I were working without a script, just bringing in some notes we jotted down. 

That's the cool thing about the "Inside the Great Outdoors" show... Live call in that goes wherever the callers want it to go, whether its fishing, hunting, or ANYTHING outdoors. 

Thanks for tuning in this AM.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah man, you and Chris represented!! Very smooth, and you sounded like a pro.

Even got to hear Rex and Frank...you guys were sweet.

Wonder who will be the first to see if that beer tastes as good comin up as it does goin down....?


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Great Show fellas.... and thank you for taking My call... I enjoyed it!

As RattleTPX stated, you fellas made it comforatable is as if we were just talkin fishin and stuff with friends...

Looking forward to hearing you two fellas On Air again!

Frank


----------

